# Gone...



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

gone...
In September I noticed activity outside one of our hives. It looked like the hives were being attacked and the bees were were fighting. We checked the hive today and the bees are gone. No honey. Very little what I think would be brood in the bottom.

The other hive had some honey quite a bit of Honey 2 boxes worth but no Bees.

Between some of the frames that were a few bees that look like they just stopped working and froze stiff. Thoughts?


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

Bummer. Am I understand you didn't check them from September until today? If that's the case it could be a host of problems. Mites would be my #1 guess and the bees in hive #2 absconded. The bees in hive #1 were probably weakened and robbed out by hive #2.

Just my guess from reading a few lines on a message board.


----------



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you. I've been looking at YouTube videos and all the examples I see show hundreds of dead bees in the hives. Mine have very few dead bees. I wonder when they left and where did they go.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

https://beeinformed.org/2016/03/08/why-did-my-honey-bees-die/ Why did my honey bees die Good read


----------

